# Seal Sands



## peter potts

Now left the Tees been sold off now working around Clacton Blightlingsea area


----------



## Erimus

Thanks for that...she has had a good long working life on the Tees......built 1973 for France Fenwick Gravel ( as Needwood).

geoff


----------

